# Let It Snow Let It Snow Let It Snow



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!!! Snow in central Alabama. That is a truly rare event.

I have sit and looked at your photos and watched your videos of your trains in the snow. I was jealous because I could not post the same. Well finally...............










It snowed about 6 hours and put down 3-4 inches here at home. Not enough to need a snow plow( although that would have been cool ) but just enough to finally take a wintery picture.










First run photo. We ran for about an hour before having to go into work for a while.










A little worried about my fish. Low 20s again tonight. Pond is frozen over.

Burrrrrr cold!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif
Jeff
Tallapoosa and Southern RR


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your pictures.  I really like running in snow.  When I lived in Denver, I could use my rotary.  Here in Virginia, I use a plastic shovel to clear the track.  Wet snow doesn't act like dry snow.

No matter how you clear your track, it's still fun to see it run in/through  the white stuff.

Chuck N


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are great  winter pictures.   Well worth the wait.    I have been in my house 10 years here Near Phoenix AZ and   have had snow on the ground  4 times.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By multiplealarm on 01/20/2008 4:31 PM


Wow!!! Snow in central Alabama. That is a truly rare event.

I have sit and looked at your photos and watched your videos of your trains in the snow. I was jealous because I could not post the same. Well finally............... 










It snowed about 6 hours and put down 3-4 inches here at home. Not enough to need a snow plow( although that would have been cool ) but just enough to finally take a wintery picture.










First run photo. We ran for about an hour before having to go into work for a while.










A little worried about my fish. Low 20s again tonight. Pond is frozen over.

Burrrrrr cold!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif
Jeff
Tallapoosa and Southern RR


Nice to see somebody else's snow for a change--especially _that_ far South.  Nice pictures, too: just the right amount of snowfall for some _excellent_ shots.  The fish should be just fine if they're feeder fish or coy--very hardy outdoor fish. 


My regards,
--Ron in Copper Center, Alaska


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

If your pond is frozen over for some time you should keep a hole open for gas exchange.
A small intertube with a 100 watt light bulb will do the trick.
We carry a 100w floating heater for pond use.
Mike


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics... 

I'll trade ya snowstorms though.. I picked up 20" in 10 hours here today... We are burried.. It was such a mess I decided to forgo time and a half holiday pay and stayed home..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 01/21/2008 10:45 PM
Nice pics... 

I'll trade ya snowstorms though.. I picked up 20" in 10 hours here today... We are burried.. It was such a mess I decided to forgo time and a half holiday pay and stayed home..
That's one thing we don't see up here--that kind of snowstorm--or blizzards for that matter. You can just keep that kind of weather.

--Ron in southcentral Alaska


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Past couple of days here we've been alternating between wet snow and rain. Temps into the mid thirties F; driveway turned to slop.


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

NO THANKS.                                                                                                                                               You can keep the big snow storm. With the small amount we got everything around here shuts down. Not to mention that people around here can't seem to drive on dry roads. Snow or ice covered, FORGET IT.

Jeff


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we had about 3 inch on thurs night and I've had my plow for over six years and finally got to use it.  Oh what fun it was.  Good old Georgia.  Later RJD


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, if I thought for one minute that it would snow again in the next five years, I would buy a plow.
Just not alot of call for them around here!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If your pond is frozen over for some time you should keep a hole open for gas exchange.
A small intertube with a 100 watt light bulb will do the trick.
We carry a 100w floating heater for pond use.



Susan used to send me out with a hachet to make a hole in the ice. Was 14 inches thick and clear as glass one year. Even then, she was afraid the boys would fall through. Perhaps she was hoping I would/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

All I've been hoping for is a nice dry fluffy kind of 1-3" that would make for a _perfect_ plowing session! Alas, such seems not to be..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif So far, we have had _six  _winter storms that have dumped snow but virtually ALL of them have been preceeded by _ice!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif_ I guess I will just have to wait for the next storm and hope for the best! (Oh, _joy! _The forecast is for another ice shower of freezing drizzle....(*Sigh!)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------

